# Can Toyota Highlander tow a Starcraft 2607?



## getech (Jan 16, 2007)

Worried that my 2004 Toyota non hybrid, 6 cylinder SUV won't be enough to tow a Starcraft popup camper, their model 2607.  Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 16, 2007)

Re: Can Toyota Highlander tow a Starcraft 2607?

What's the weight of the pop-up.  A 6 cylinder won't be able to tow much.  Your Toyota Owners Manual should tell you optimal towing capacity.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 16, 2007)

Re: Can Toyota Highlander tow a Starcraft 2607?

I would like to know weights also, but my first thought is, that you can tow it.  

Look up the tow ratings in your owners manual, then look in your trailer.  You can find a sticker that tells you what the trailer weighs.  It is the "UVW".  That is the Unloaded Vehicle Weight.  You want to factor in what you might carry in the trailer, but if that figure is under the tow rating by a good amount, you should be OK.  If it is getting close or over, you need to re-think.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 23, 2007)

Re: Can Toyota Highlander tow a Starcraft 2607?

I used to tow a 1996 Jayco Jay Series 1207 with a 1998 Dodge Durango V8 5.9L and it was no problem with both of them packed to the gill, but my trailer was smaller and my engine is bigger.  Gas mileage dropped from very low to extremely low.  If I didn't balance the load in the trailer just right, the trailer would bounce.  The heaviest popup in Starcraft's 2006 brochure has a GVW (gross vehicle weight, no UVW is listed) of 2885 lb.  The 2007 Highlander 4 cyl is rated at towing 3000 lb max (1500 standard).  2007 6 cyl is rated at 2000/3500.

So, if the numbers are the same for your models and your years (only owners manuals will tell), you should be fine if you watch how you load the trailer.


----------



## Texas_Camper (Jan 23, 2007)

Re: Can Toyota Highlander tow a Starcraft 2607?

I used to tow a 2000 lb Dutchmen pop-up with a Dodge Grand caravan with no problems.  If I remember correctly, Some auto mfg.s (Toyota included) give one tow rating for trailers and another (higher) for boats.  I assume this is because of the lower profile of a boat.  A pop-up would qualify too because if it's low profile....If you don't overload the trailer nor the tow vehicle and don't try to drive 75 mph over steep mountain grades you'll probably be OK.  
Just my opinion.


----------

